# Raptor Pro II Stainless or Matte Blue finish? Which do you prefer and why?



## Sgt Riggs (Sep 16, 2010)

I am looking to purchase a Kimber Raptor Pro II in either in Stainless or Matte Blue finish, and would like to know from current owners on your experience with the finishes on both.

I am moving more towards getting the Matte Blue, but would like to hear likes and dislikes from all of you.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Personally, I think the gun looks better in stainless


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

@OP... two questions..

1. Is it going to be a safe queen?
or
2. Is it going to be a carry gun?

If it's going to be a safe queen, buy what you think looks best or what makes you happy.

If it's going to be a carry gun, a matte finish is usually better in that it is non reflective and in the event your gun is exposed, it won't draw as much attention as a stainless shiny thing will. I own a Raptor Pro II and it is carried daily. It's starting to show some wear, but it gets used a lot. It hasn't spent more than a few days in the safe in the 3-4 years I've owned it.

It's a little dirty in this pic because this was after day two of a three day class. Changed the grips out for function over pretty, but I'm one of those "It's a tool not a showpiece" kind of guys.


----------



## Sgt Riggs (Sep 16, 2010)

I ended up getting the Kimber Raptor II Ultra in Stainless. I LOVE IT!!

I will get some photos post ASAP.


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Sgt Riggs said:


> I ended up getting the Kimber Raptor II Ultra in Stainless. I LOVE IT!!
> 
> I will get some photos post ASAP.


Great Choice, I have the Ultra Stainless Raptor II below, Love it too!!!


----------

